# Extremely odd question about hair dye...



## KookyCat (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi all

I can't believe I'm asking this question, but here goes.  Is there any reason I can't colour my hair?  I ask because I was booked in today for a hair colour treatment and the colourist asked if I had any medical conditions, I told him about the diabetes and he said he wasn't sure if he could do it.  He tried ringing someone but couldn't get through so I left since he wasn't comfortable continuing.  I've bought a home colour instead and I can't see anything saying I can't use it, and I can't see any connection, but just thought I should check with you guys in case there is some random connection I don't know about!


----------



## gail1 (Jun 13, 2014)

the only thing i can think of is if you had some nicks/cuts that were not healing due to diabeties other wise i would go full steam ahead and dye your hair. wot colour did you get in the end have fun doing it and let us know how you get on. have never heard of this before


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 13, 2014)

No cuts or anything, he was new so I think he just freaked out a bit, but I haven't had my hair coloured for years so I wasn't sure either.  I've gone for golden auburn (sort of light red), not too far from my natural colour, just fancied it a bit lighter.....course I could end up with orange hair, but the risk is part of the fun 

Thanks for replying I thought everyone might have laughed at me!


----------



## gail1 (Jun 13, 2014)

nobody would have lauged at you for asking that question. I bet it turns out great just make sure you use an old towel have fun


----------



## jalapino (Jun 13, 2014)

I cannot think of any reason why not!....not that I have ever had my hair dyed lol!!!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 13, 2014)

I have been told by my doc and diabetic nurse that diabetics aren't suppose to use hair dye because one of the chemicals interacts with Metformin and some insulins. 

I asked because well, being 33 with a fair few grey hairs, it's something i wanted to cover up


----------



## jalapino (Jun 13, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I have been told by my doc and diabetic nurse that diabetics aren't suppose to use hair dye because one of the chemicals interacts with Metformin and some insulins.
> 
> I asked because well, being 33 with a fair few grey hairs, it's something i wanted to cover up



Ermmm...Mrs Mad....are you mad??? .....grey hairs at 33?? OMG!!! Really??
I am 37 and still have a lovely brown silky head of hair!!.....lol....well maybe not silky!!


----------



## stephknits (Jun 13, 2014)

I get my hair dyed at the hairdressers and she knows about the d, never been an issue and I don't seem any weirder than normal.


----------



## jalapino (Jun 13, 2014)

stephknits said:


> I get my hair dyed at the hairdressers and she knows about the d, never been an issue and I don't seem any weirder than normal.



So you are saying you are weird? or weirder?


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 13, 2014)

jalapino said:


> Ermmm...Mrs Mad....are you mad??? .....grey hairs at 33?? OMG!!! Really??
> I am 37 and still have a lovely brown silky head of hair!!.....lol....well maybe not silky!!



Of course i'm mad 

But hey i'm lucky i'm only just going grey, my mother and her siblings went grey at 16


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jun 13, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Of course i'm mad
> 
> But hey i'm lucky i'm only just going grey, my mother and her siblings went grey at 16



Lol- we must have similar genes, same with my mum and sis at 16 yo. I was just into my thirties too, just the odd strand mind, so I felt luckier to be sooo much older  - I will shed a tear if I'm early with any (ahem) body hair 

Perhaps a strand test first? I've always dyed my own hair but hasten to add have had some orange disasters which have necessitated a cap and a quick dash back to Boots!!


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Jun 13, 2014)

I dye my hair roughly every 8 weeks to hide the grey 
Ive not heard anything about Diabetics not being able to. Honestly...I learn something new every day!! I wouldn't stop dying it now tho..even if they told me my head was going to fall off


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 13, 2014)

Well I've got my gloves on and about to take the plunge   I had my hair dyed blonde once by a trainee and it went bright orange....so it's entirely possible.  Or as I did once before it will be so close to my natural colour nobody noticed the difference


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 13, 2014)

Hanmillmum said:


> Lol- we must have similar genes, same with my mum and sis at 16 yo. I was just into my thirties too, just the odd strand mind, so I felt luckier to be sooo much older  - I will shed a tear if I'm early with any (ahem) body hair
> 
> Perhaps a strand test first? I've always dyed my own hair but hasten to add have had some orange disasters which have necessitated a cap and a quick dash back to Boots!!



It certainly does seem we have similar genes. Thank goodness we both managed to last longer than our relatives


----------



## pav (Jun 13, 2014)

Look at it another way, if your hair colour comes out a bright shade of pink or green, you will be keeping up with the teenagers,  as they seam to have a good assorment of coloured hair.


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Jun 13, 2014)

Good luck Kooky. I dye mine the same colour as my natural hair because im a chicken...youre very brave


----------



## trophywench (Jun 13, 2014)

Hell I've been having mine done throughout, though never a whole head.

Foiled streaks - white ones in my 20's then sometime in my early 30's I stopped that (as I thought people might think it was natural and it wasn't)  Sometime in my 40's my hairdresser persuaded me to have low lights, just to liven me up - 5 different colours chosen by him, scary but fab!

Apparently, everyone's natural hair consists of no less than 17 different shades of your colour and it's a mistake to have it dyed so it's all the same.  Really I spose you should have your whole head foil streaked in several shades of your own colour, but that would be mega expensive.

It was when I used to have it done !  I dread to think now ........


----------



## Maryanne29 (Jun 13, 2014)

I've been colouring my hair for 45 years with no problems, both home and salon colour. My current hairdresser who does my highlights knows I am diabetic and has never suggested I shouldn't have it done. Go for it.


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 13, 2014)

Well it's done, no apparent harm, and it isn't orange but.....it is really really red [gulp].  I'm naturally more bronze/copper than pillar box red, but I can rock a red for a while. Thanks everyone for not laughing at my silly questions....


----------



## trophywench (Jun 13, 2014)

It was hardly 'silly' - I mean the hairdresser asked it and then you tried to find out, and only then asked the forum!

When you having your nose pierced?  LOL

Bet your hair looks great !


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jun 13, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Well it's done, no apparent harm, and it isn't orange but.....it is really really red [gulp].  I'm naturally more bronze/copper than pillar box red, but I can rock a red for a while. Thanks everyone for not laughing at my silly questions....



Sounds lovely - I did bright red for a while and enjoyed it


----------



## jalapino (Jun 13, 2014)

Maybe I should dye my hair?....can you get a metallic gold colour?


----------



## Cat1964 (Jun 13, 2014)

I've been dying my hair for years. My hair went grey into my early 20's. Of late I have been dying it ultra violet. If I'm going to go grey and have to dye it I might as well have fun with colour.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jun 13, 2014)

I did mine pillar box red once and didn't like it so stood in the shower for 3 days and came out with an ear infection and pink hair


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 13, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> I did mine pillar box red once and didn't like it so stood in the shower for 3 days and came out with an ear infection and pink hair



Oh Tintin that made me laugh! 

I briefly knew a girl who was almost addicted to getting piercings and tattoos everywhere, and then she decided to have a go at dyeing her hair too.  She chose a colour that was called "deep plum" and said she had followed the instructions correctly, but because her hair was naturally blonde the dye went bright pink. She had spent the whole weekend trying to wash it out but it wouldn't and she had to come to work (in an office) with dayglo pink hair


----------



## Estellaa (Jun 14, 2014)

i dye my hair red all the time, i try to go for as bright as possible went purpley pink last time, never had any issues, what a weird thing to happen.


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 14, 2014)

trophywench said:


> It was hardly 'silly' - I mean the hairdresser asked it and then you tried to find out, and only then asked the forum!
> 
> When you having your nose pierced?  LOL
> 
> Bet your hair looks great !



Nose piercing scheduled for Monday at 9, the hair does have a certain Vivienne Westwood vibe and I missed the punk movement by a whisker so seems fitting


----------



## Flower (Jun 14, 2014)

I think your hairdresser must have been confusing diabetes with dyeabetes which would be a definite no go with hair colouring 

Glad it worked out and you aren't having to wear a balaclava for the foreseeable future


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 14, 2014)

I have my hair dyed every few weeks, otherwise I would be totally white.  My hairdresser is start staring mad and freaks out if I have even a broken nail.  She once didn't want to colour my hair cos I'd had a hypo!  I asked her why and she said it wouldn't be good if I had another hypo whilst being coloured!!  I told her that if I could survive a hypo whilst walking round town, I was sure I could survive whilst sat in the hairdressers.  She made me have about 8 skin tests before she'd do it the very first time.  Does my head in (so to speak)!!


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 15, 2014)

Flutterby said:


> I have my hair dyed every few weeks, otherwise I would be totally white.  My hairdresser is start staring mad and freaks out if I have even a broken nail.  She once didn't want to colour my hair cos I'd had a hypo!  I asked her why and she said it wouldn't be good if I had another hypo whilst being coloured!!  I told her that if I could survive a hypo whilst walking round town, I was sure I could survive whilst sat in the hairdressers.  She made me have about 8 skin tests before she'd do it the very first time.  Does my head in (so to speak)!!



Weird isn't it, the colourist I saw was worried about hypos, I tried to explain that he wouldn't notice much because my body objects very quickly and I had jelly babies, they have juice, so we were golden.  I think he thought I'd be thrashing around or something very dramatic.  Oh well, I just hope the elemis lady lets me use the massage chair next week or my treats will have been a total bust


----------

